# Two new additions



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to apologise for the utterly awful photos lol, but introducing two new does to my colony.

First is Pigeon. She's a longhaired tri with ruby eyes. She has a short tail with no set onto the body and is quite small, but her ears are an okay size and her temperament is wonderful. I've taken her in as a lady no longer wanted her trio, so this little one is going to stay with me and I'll see what fun I can have with the tri gene!

She looks terrible in these pics cos I handled her loads, got her all sweaty, and kissed her hair in all directions lol.



























Next is Juniper. She's a little camera shy (hence the awful pics) although perfectly happy to sit on my fingers. My friend collected her from Germany and I'm really excited to have her. She's a yellow satin with pink eyes and I've been dying to work with this colour! Her tail needs improvement but her ears are not bad, so hopefully in a few generations time I'll be able to produce some really lovely looking babies 

Her coat resembles the last picture without flash the most, but it's just so stunning! I need to keep studying the genetics to work out how best to breed her.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They really are gorgeous and the LH sounds such a little sweety


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

I suppose it depends what you want from your lovely strawberry blonde mouse. Do you want more yellows? More satins? Pink eyes or dark eyes? Long hair? Sounds like the best place to start would be to breed her to another mouse with a particularly good tail set and then breed her to the best of the litter.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you Lilly 



micurious said:


> I suppose it depends what you want from your lovely strawberry blonde mouse. Do you want more yellows? More satins? Pink eyes or dark eyes? Long hair? Sounds like the best place to start would be to breed her to another mouse with a particularly good tail set and then breed her to the best of the litter.


Well, I would love to get the colour darker. And if I could eventually breed yellow with dark eyes that would be ideal. (I'm still trying to get my head around the genetic terms even though I read them every day! Brain fog lol.)
I want satins and to have shorthairs initially. Her first pairing will be with a black satin buck who has a nice size for a non show type, and a lovely tail set.

What colours could I expect out of that pairing ignoring any of the potentially carried genes?


----------

